# looking for a good gunsmith



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

just picked up an old 12 gauge from a relative, need a little trigger work and looking for any recommendations on a reliable gunsmith in pensacola who may be able to take a look at the issue and hopefully fix at a reasonable price, all info appreciated


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Rick Rankin, Lock & Gunsmith on Garden St.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Second Rick - great guy


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Rick #1


----------

